

Iceland proposes citizenship for Snowden - option_greek
http://www.newsday.com/news/world/iceland-proposes-citizenship-for-snowden-1.5628482

======
hlynur
Just before adjourning Icelandic parliament for the summer, a vote was cast to
put the bill before a parliament committee to be discussed further. That vote
was defeated 24 to 33, 5 didn't vote and one was absent. Seems like this door
has closed, at least for now.

Can't find news articles on this, except this piece
[http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=is&tl=en&js=n&prev=...](http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=is&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dv.is%2Ffrettir%2F2013%2F7%2F4%2Fmeira-
kjarkleysid-og-aumingjadomur%2F)

Also discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5991203](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5991203)

------
piqufoh
> the idea received minimal support.

Title here is slightly misleading...

~~~
hlynur
It´s not the title so much as the reporting. A bill was indeed set before
parliament to grant Snowden citizenship, but because it was put forward on the
last day of parliament it didn't get voted on. Instead a vote on a parliament
committee was made. The support of almost half of parliament is a little more
than minimal.

~~~
ownagefool
38.1% isn't really half, but considered the small amount it feels closer.
Still 38.1% voting yes to something probably not in their interests, because
they're nice guys, is still a pretty good result. At least it is when you the
world we live in.

------
tocomment
You know Iceland only has a population of ~300,000. I've wondered if a few
tens of thousands of hackers moved there, they could have a pretty significant
effect on the government.

~~~
thebooktocome
Unfortunately, Iceland has a very difficult immigration policy. That's how
it's maintained its relative wealth and prosperity.

~~~
brianbreslin
what is the primary driver of Iceland's wealth? What is their principal
industry(ies)?

~~~
daveisrising
My knowledge of this only comes from Michael Lewis' book, Boomerang, but in
there he writes that Iceland got wealthy when they figured out how to
securitize their fishing industry. They also starting smelting aluminum.

~~~
panacea
>They also starting smelting aluminium.

An energy intensive exercise made extremely affordable, because of very cheap
geothermal energy sources.

~~~
toomuchtodo
If you can't export cheap power, bring the industry to you.

------
hhariri
Talk about wanting to make headlines.

